# Eure Meinung zu Apple TV 2



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. September 2010)

Hallo,
hat wer vielleicht das neue Apple TV?
Ich wollte mir ja eigentlich so ein Ding mal kaufen, hab jetzt aber gesehen dass das garkeine Festplatte mehr drinnen hat. wo soll ich den nun die gedownloadeten Filme speichern?
Ich fand das eigentlich ganz toll da man so auch für seine Filme iTunes verwenden konnte und ich nun nicht mehr de nrechner für meine iTunes Musikbibliothek anmachen muß. Da ja auch meine Boxen an einem AudioVideoReciver hängen wäre das alles super gewessen.
Nun bin ich aber etwas unschlüssig ob sich das noch lohnt, trotz des günstigeren Preises.

Vielleicht hat da jemand eine Meinung zu?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Marco-P (31. August 2011)

Servus,

also ich hab die kleine wunderkiste jetzt zu hause.
Muss nur noch auf meinen neuen Fernseher warten. Aber dann geht es los.

Wie du schon gemerkt hast geht es nicht mehr über die interne Festplatte sondern über den Netzwerkzugriff auf externe Speicher bzw Streaming.

Allerdings habe ich mir Sie für einen anderen zweck zugelegt.
ich möchte das XBMC i8nstallieren. Das ist ein vollwertiges Medicenter mit allem Schnickschnak was man so möchte. Das gute daran ist das es mehr Formate abspielen kann als iTunes und somit ideal für jede Art von Film ist den man so auf der Festpallte hat. Und darüber Mounte ich einfach meine Netzwerkfestplatte und schon geht das Film und Musikvergnügen ab.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

MfG Marco


----------



## marike26 (21. September 2011)

Hey Jan, 
hast du dir die Box zugelegt?
Wenn ja, wäre nen kleiner Bericht cool, da ich am überlegen bin, mir das Ding zu holen


----------



## Marco-P (22. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bin seit etwa einer Woche besitzer eines Apple TV 2.
Ich muss sagen eine wirklich hübsche kleine Box Preisleistung stimmt.

Allerdings da ich etwas daran rumgespielt habe habe ich jetzt das XBMC drauf. 
Was so weit auch gut lauft ist aber nicht gut zu bedienen mit der kleinen Fernbedienung die dabei war.
Werde mir wahrscheinlich eien Harmoney kaufen.

Aber sonst ist das gerät super klasse. Kein Geruasch zu hören super klein etwas warm wird es schon aber ist ja kein wunder. War für mich wirklich kein Fehlkauf.

MFg Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. September 2011)

Hi,
nein ich habe mir die Box bisher nicht gekauft.
Ich habe jetzt einen Samsung Fernseher der einen Internetzugang hat aber leider gibt es kein App um einfach nur zum Surfen. Aber der Mediaplayer ist ganz brauchbar, auch wenn das Vor- und Zurückspulen anstrengend ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## AppleJU (23. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir vor kurzen eine gekauft und mit Mac und Time Cap. verwunden und hat wunderbar funktioniert. Auch Filme habe ich mir schon ausgeliehen - sehr praktisch. 
Also ich kann sie dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Januar 2012)

Hi,
also was mir aufstößt ist die fehlende unterstützung von 1080p bzw. 1080i.

Grüße


----------

